# Husqvarna 327RJX head problem



## rcsab (May 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I just bought a second hand 327RJX trimmer. It came fitted with a new but very cheap string head, which disintegrated the first time I used it. I took it off and tried to buy a new proper one, but I can't find one to fit.

The 327RJX manual says it is an M10 (reverse) thread, but a standard M10 nut I tried doesn't fit (nut seems slightly too small, maybe different thread pitch?) and the T35 and T25 heads I've tried don't fit - but this time they are too big, and slot straight over the gear box output shaft without touching the thread. 

I'm starting to wonder if it has a non standard gear box fitted or something, is this possible?? The gear box housing has "V1-1 5373337 Japan " written on it - internet seems to suggest this is a genuine Husqvarna gear box housing which could be fitted to a 327RJX.

I'm running out of ideas, anyone got any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------

